# DIY flowerpot smoker



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Just a neat little idea I saw the other day.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Built one of those years ago

Problem is finding the bases made of clay instead of plastic now. The base goes on top. At least in my area its a nightmare to find them


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

that's cool, can you go non electric?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> that's cool, can you go non electric?


I am wondering the same thing. Part of the reason I posted it in the first place.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As the picture suggest, elevate the clay pot on some bricks and build a small fire of charcoal and wood shavings (pecan, hickory, mesquite, whatever you like) at the bottom of the pot over the hold. You might have to elevate the pile of charcoal and wood chips using a home-made grate. I think it would work but you'd have to make sure you got air to the fire from under the clay pot.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You might find the terracotta pots at the dollar store or the more expensive hipster stores.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You are supposed to smoke the buds not the flowers! (like I would know)


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'd love to see a charcoal version as well. Maybe the great minds around here will come up with a design.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

PaulS said:


> You are supposed to smoke the buds not the flowers! (like I would know)


All seriousness aside, "That's one toke for man... and giant took for mankind", "A Child's Garden of Grass" goto 1:05


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

paraquack said:


> All seriousness aside, "That's one toke for man... and giant took for mankind", "A Child's Garden of Grass" goto 1:05


I can't believe you made me watch that...

*Rancher*


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

James m said:


> You might find the terracotta pots at the dollar store or the more expensive hipster stores.


I get pots at wally world, its the bases that are hard to find


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Did you try the home centers yet? Try an old frying pan. It will already have a handle. If it doesn't work one way flip it over. The pan might heat up if its on for hours though, maybe not made for that. The things always break.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very cool. Thanks.


----------

